# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Erektionsprobleme und wie man ihnen abhelfen kann

## Nordlicht

Nach anderthalb Jahren der Enthaltsamkeit nach der Operation war ich sehr überrascht, dass nach mehrmaligem Training mit der Vakuumpumpe wieder Geschleichtsverkehr mit meiner Frau möglich war - und das nach nur wenigen Trainingseinheiten. Vielleicht macht euch das ein bisschen Mut, wenn ihr in der gleichen Situation seid. Ich kann die Pumpe nur empfehlen, zumal ich zuvor schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Viagra & Co gemacht hatte und ganz verzweifelt war. Probiert's mal aus!

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Hallo,

ich kann aus eigener mehrjähriger Erfahrung die Ausführungen von Nordlicht nur voll unterstützen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass keiner von uns, wenn ihm denn ein Bein amputiert worden wäre, auf eine Prothese verzichten würde.  Dabei wäre uns klar, dass wir mit der Prothese zwar keine Wettrennen mehr gewinnen, wohl aber erfreulich gut laufen könnten.

Bei der Vakuumpumpe liegen die Dinge sogar noch viel besser als bei der Beinprothese, denn welcher Mann in unserem Alter kann denn eigenlich noch auf natürlichem Wege noch eine Erektion von 30 Minuten halten.  

Ich möchte aber eine Erfahrung nicht verschweigen, die ich vor einigen Monaten gemacht habe.  Obwohl meine Partnerin und ich mit "unserer" Vakuumpumpe uns unserer Sexualität erfreuen, habe ich eine neue Vakuumpumpe ausprobiert,  die uns in unserer SHG mit reichlich Vorschußlorbeeren vorgestellt worden war.  Zu meiner Verblüffung komme ich mit dieser Pumpe nicht zurecht.  Das heißt nun nicht, dass diese Pumpe grundsätzlich schlechter oder damit weniger geeignet wäre.  Es kann aber sehr wohl sein, dass man mit dem einen Produkt die Freuden ermöglichen kann, die wir suchen, während es aufgrund von individuellen körperlichen Eigenschaften mit dem anderen Produkt nicht funktioniert.  Folgerung:  Wenn es mit der ersten Pumpe unüberwindbare Schwierigkeiten gibt, eine andere ausprobieren.  Man hat im übrigen beim Erwerb einer Vakuumpumpe ein mehrwöchiges Rückgaberecht.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Jürgen M.

servus nordlicht und gerd,

ich benutze das system esteem erecaid und habe (manchmal) das problem, die erreichte erektion zu halten obwohl ich mit 2 gummiringen experimentiere. mit der kombination muse (skat war mir zu schmerzhaft) plus pumpe funktioniert es ein bisschen besser. totzdem mache ich wohl irgend etwas falsch da meistens vorzeitig "die luft" - sprich das blut raus ist. ich glaube es ist eine übungssache damit zurechtzukommen. auf alle fälle ist es ein erhabenes gefühl wenn man feststellt, dass man, wenn auch auf umwegen, wieder einen koitus ausüben kann. und das obwohl meine partnerin immer betont, sexuelle erfüllung auch mit anderen mitteln erreichen zu können. auf alle fälle- ein hoch auf die pumpe und die positiven auswirkungen auf meine psyche.

schöne grüsse aus bayern
jürgen m.

----------


## Ernst-G-HH

Hallo Nordlicht,
ich habe die RPE noch vor mir und weiß nicht nicht, inwieweit meine Erektionsfähigkeit anschließend noch gegeben sein wird bzw.ob man nervschonend operieren kann oder nicht. Ich mache mich halt mal auf alles gefaßt. Nun bin ich auf Deine Beiträge mit der Pumpe gestoßen, die anscheinend, wenn keine Nerven erhalten werden können, eine Erektion herstellen kann. Wo kann ich diesbezüglich denn mehr dazu lesen bzw. mehr erfahren?

schöne grüße ebenfalls aus dem Norden (HH)

Ernst.G.S.

----------


## Michael

Die Schwellkörperaktivierung mit der Pumpe würde ich alles andre als eine Erektion bezeichnen. Tut mir leid, aber ich möchte hier niemandem die Hoffnung nehmen, es ist schon eine gewisse Hilfe, wenn man sonst überhaupt nichts verspüren kann. Ich kann nur aus meiner persönlichen zweijährigen Erfahrung sprechen, wobei die Psyche da auch viel leisten muß.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Michael,

das ist Deine Sicht und Erfahrung. Wobei ich Dir insofern Recht geben muss, dass die meisten Pumpen im Nähkästlein verstauben.

Jedoch kenne ich überzeugte Pumpenanhänger, die mit der Anwendung sehr zufrieden sind.

Deshalb sollte man die Pumpe vorher testen. Die meisten Hersteller geben sie nach Verordnung durch den Urologen zum Test kostenlos ab.

Gruß

SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar
Ressort Ererktile Dysfunktio im BPS

PS: Hallo Ernst, Dir habe ich eine Mail geschickt. Wenn Du darauf antwortest kann ich dir eine Ausarbeitung über das Thema und eine Adressliste von Pumpenherstellern senden.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Hansjörg,
ich möchte nicht mißverstanden werden. Die Pumpe ErecAid System von Esteem finde ich natürlich funktionell sehr gut, aber  jedes Benutzen, was ich relativ selten mache, kommt mir sehr depremierend und erniedrigend vor, aber wie ich schon erwähnt habe, liegt das mehr an meiner Psyche und deshalb möchte ich das nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Nordlicht

Hallo, Jungs,

zunächst mal staune ich darüber, wie viele Antworten ihr in 24 Stunden schon geschrieben habt. Hier besteht für uns Männer eben doch ein großes Problem.

Trotzdem ist es hilfreich, das Problem mit Humor anzugehen und nicht gleich den Mut zu verlieren. Wenn du und deine Partnerin das Ganze locker seht, klappt es um so besser. Bei mir ist der Höhepunkt gefühlsmäßig fast so wie vor der Operation, und Verhütung ist kein Thema mehr. Für mich ist das ein enormer Gewinn an Lebensqualität.

@ Michael: Trainier ruhig öfter mal mit der Pumpe, auch ohne konkrete Absichten und ohne Ring. Der Schwell körper ist ein Muskel, dem ein bisschen Konditionstraining gut tut. Vielleicht wird es dann auch vom Gefühl her besser.

Bis zum nächsten Mal dann!

----------


## GüntherS

> Trotzdem ist es hilfreich, das Problem mit Humor anzugehen und nicht gleich den Mut zu verlieren. Wenn du und deine Partnerin das Ganze locker seht, klappt es um so besser. Bei mir ist der Höhepunkt gefühlsmäßig fast so wie vor der Operation, und Verhütung ist kein Thema mehr. Für mich ist das ei enormer Gewinn an Lebensqualität.


Ich möchte die Aussage von Nordlicht bestätigen. Meine Frau schaut immer ganz fasziniert zu, wenn der Penis in der Pumpe anschwillt. Und wenn die Erektion dann da ist, spür ich keinen Unterschied zu früher.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich oft zu träge bin, die Pumpe zu benutzen. Es gibt ja auch schönen und befriedigenden Sex ohne Erektion.

Wer sich über Pumpen informieren will, findet auf unserer Internetseite  "Behandlung der ED: Vakuum-Erektionshilfe"  verschiedene Fabrikate und Anwendungstipps.  Noch ein Tipp: Die Pumpe wird nach wie vor von der GKV gezahlt.

----------


## sandu1

Eine Frage: Trainiert man mit der Vakuumpumpe in ähnlich guter Weise die Schwellkörper wie mit der SKAT-Spritze? 
sandu1

----------


## GüntherS

> Eine Frage: Trainiert man mit der Vakuumpumpe in ähnlich guter Weise die Schwellkörper wie mit der SKAT-Spritze?


 Da gehen die Ansichten auseinander. Viele Mediziner gehen davon aus, dass die Vakuumpumpe für die Penisrehabilitation nach einer Prostatektomie ungeeignet ist, da es hierbei zu keiner Entspannung der glatten Muskulatur kommt. Diese Meinung vertritt z.B. Prof. Stief (früher Hannover, jetzt München) in einem Beitrag der Ärzte Zeitung vom 24.9.2004 "Nach Prostatektomie erhält Arznei die Potenz".

----------


## Michael

Da gehen die Ansichten auseinander. Viele Mediziner gehen davon aus, dass die Vakuumpumpe für die Penisrehabilitation nach einer Prostatektomie ungeeignet ist, da es hierbei zu keiner Entspannung der glatten Muskulatur kommt. Diese Meinung vertritt z.B. Prof. Stief (früher Hannover, jetzt München) in einem Beitrag der Ärzte Zeitung vom 24.9.2004 "Nach Prostatektomie erhält Arznei die Potenz". Zitat vom GüntherS

Der Prof. Stief meint aber überhaupt die Patienten, die beidseitig nervschonend operiert worden sind.

----------


## vinozette

Hallo Alle,

wir haben die Vakuumpumpe nach einer nervenschonenden Prostataentfernung und nach einigen Monaten Viagra & Genesung ausprobiert. Als Frau kann ich nur sagen, dass mir dabei jede Lust vergangen ist. Vor allem, weil es für die Partnerin fast unmöglich ist, das Pumpen zu übernehmen (sehr viel Vorsicht geboten). Es ist schwierig, es ins Spiel einzubauen, bei aller Kreativität und es ist eine technische Unterbrechung bei einer gefühlsabhängigen Angelegenheit.

ABER: Ich habe meinem Mann ans Herz gelegt, diese Pumpe nur für sich und mit sich allein zu nutzen, quasi als Übungsgerät, und: große Überraschung! Innerhalb weniger Wochen waren sowohl Lust als auch Erektion meines Mannes wieder hergestellt und haben sich sukzessive verbessert. Heute merke ich keinen Unterschied mehr zu früher.

Ich halte dementsprechend sehr viel von der Pumpe, würde sie jedem empfehlen, aber eben nicht unbedingt als "Sextoy", sondern eher als Trainingsgerät.

LG

vinozette

----------


## ilse-doris

Mein Mann eurde vor ca. 5 Monaten nicht nervenschonend opertiert, jetzt sind wir am ausprobieren der verschiedenen Pumpen. Mit der Firma Owen Mumford war es leidlicht, jetzt haben wir ErecAid System von Osborn. Die Errektion ist zwar da, auch ein Geschlechtsverkehr möglich, aber nur wenn man den Penis hält, und er wird relativ schnell kleiner m trotz kleinstem Ring. Kann uns jemand einen Rat geben?, oder ist jede Pumpe gleich?
Danke




> Nach anderthalb Jahren der Enthaltsamkeit nach der Operation war ich sehr überrascht, dass nach mehrmaligem Training mit der Vakuumpumpe wieder Geschleichtsverkehr mit meiner Frau möglich war - und das nach nur wenigen Trainingseinheiten. Vielleicht macht euch das ein bisschen Mut, wenn ihr in der gleichen Situation seid. Ich kann die Pumpe nur empfehlen, zumal ich zuvor schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Viagra & Co gemacht hatte und ganz verzweifelt war. Probiert's mal aus!

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Hallo,

wenn Ihr einen zweiten möglichst kleinen Ring zusätzlich benutzt, hält die Erektion länger.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Zusammen,

habe eine Strahlentherapie hinter mir ( siehe Profil ) und bisher eigentlich auch
Potenzmäßig keine (großen) Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Im letzten vierteljahr aber lässt die Erektionsfähigkeit nach, ich habe auch das Gefühl mein "kleiner Freund" wird kleiner !?

Mein Arzt hat mir nun Cialis 20 mg verschrieben und mir empfohlen mit diesen Tabletten zu experementieren, ( z.B. jeden 2ten Tag eine Halbe Tablette Abends )
Nach seinen Beschreibungen müßte ich danach wie "Minotaurus" durch die Wohnung rennen.. *lach*

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit *diesem* Medikament und wenn ja wie
habt ihr die Einnahme gehandhabt ?
Wie sah es mit der Erektion aus und war diese ggf. Schmerzhaft ( wie ich es
hier im Forum schon ein paarmal gelesen habe ? Bzw. bestand bei einem von euch die Gefahr einer Dauererektion ?
( habe das einmal während meines Klinikaufenthaltes bei einem anderen Patienten erlebt.. anfangs hat man noch gelacht aber dann war es nicht mehr schön... )

Thx für evtl. Antworten !

P.

----------


## Patrick

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Mails die ich zu diesem Thema bekommen habe, werde den einen oder anderen Ratschlag mal probieren und ggf. berichten evtl. nutzt es ja dem einen oder anderen.

P.

----------


## ganther

Hallo,
.....,wobei nun zu diesem Themenbereich anscheinend ersteinmal ein Schlusspunkt zu setzen ist! Gerne hätte ich etwas über SKAT und Schwellkörpertraining erfahren, insbesonders während, so der Allgemeinzustand dies zuläßt, der üblichen Therapieen. 
Gruß, ganther

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Ganther,

hier findest Du ein Schaubild zu dem "Kieler Konzept" nach Prof. Jünnemann für das Schwellkörpertraining mit Viagra oder SKAT

http://www.kup.at/journals/abbildungen/gross/5612.html

DAs Konezpt geht von einer nerverhaltenden OP aus und sieht eine Langzeittherapie mit Viagra 25 mg (1/4 einer 100 er Tablette), wenn nächtliche Erektionen vorhanden sind.

Wenn keine natürlichen nächtlichen Erektionen vorhanden sind, dann eine Langzeittherapie (12 Wochen) mit SKAT (5 - 10 Mikrogrammg Alprostadil)
2 - 3 mal in der Woche durchführen, bis sich die nächtlichen Erektionen einstellen.

Du kannst mich jederzeit anrufen:

Telefon: 0621 72 14 22

Hansjörg Burger
Ressort Erektile Dysfunkton im BPS

----------


## schicko

Hallo Leidensgenossen!

Ich wurde am 25.10.06, in Großhadern,eine radikalen PK OP durchgeführt.
Durch die nervenerhaltende OP ,konnte gleich mit Viagra 25mg eine Langzeittherapie begonnen werden.Ich hatte keine  Metastasen,mein GS 3+4, Psa 1,99 .Es kam nach ca. 3 Mon. keinerlei
Erektion, auch Nachts, zustande. Daraufhin riet mir mein Urologe ,es mit Skat 5 mig. Anfänglich war es sehr schmerzhaft, jedoch (Gott sei Dank )
bei mehrfachen gebrauch wurden schmerzen immer leichter.
Ohne Hilfsmittel hab ich keinerlei Erktion, (auser im Kopf ).

Meine Frage an euch, ich werd jetzt 48 Jahre ,wars das mit natürlichem Sex? Wie lange hat es (nach OP ) bei euch Angehalten?
Hat jemand im gleichen Alter ebenso Probleme, dann Melde dich Bitte !
Mfg.   schiko

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo schicko,
nach einer Verletzung der für die Erektion verantwortlichen Nerven durch eine Op im kleinen Becken kann es innerhalb von etwa 18 Monaten zu einer Regenerierung der Nerven kommen. Oft ist allerdings die Härte der Erektion nicht mehr das, was sie vor der Op war. Wie sieht es denn jetzt bei dir aus? Wird dein Penis in einer sexuell erregenden Situation wenigstens etwas größer? Dann würden sicher noch Chancen bestehen, dass es noch besser wird. Ich habe leider vergeblich auf Besserung gewartet.

Es gibt zwar noch Momente, in denen mir meine verlorene Erektionsfähigkeit sehr weh tut, aber eigentlich fehlt mir sehr wenig. Es gibt ja auch Spielarten der Sexualität, für die man keine Erektion braucht, die aber trotzdem für beide Partner zum Höhepunkt führen können. Und wenn meine Frau und ich mal Lust auf "richtigen" GV haben, dann greife ich zur Pumpe.

Da du anscheinend im Raum München wohnst, lade ich dich herzlich zu unseren Gruppentreffen ein. Wir treffen uns an jedem 2. Montag im Monat, das nächste Treffen ist also am 10. September 2007. Weitere Informationen darüber findest du auf unserer Internetseite "Kontakt".

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Schiko,
auch ich (51) habe mich  1/2005 in Grosshader eine RPE unterzogen.

Die Rregeneration verlief sehr langsam ca.24 Monate. Anfänglich auch mit
SKAT zur Vermeidung der Schwellköperatropierung ( geringer Dosis 1malWoche), dann mit Cealis (länger Wirkzeit) bis heute gelegentlich noch Levitra 10 mg hat sich die Potenz allmählich zufriedenstellen wieder eingstellt, wenn auch nicht ganz wie vorher.

In den ersten 3 Monaten ging es mir ähnlich, hab mich dann aber in de Theamtik "Regeneration von geschädigten peripheren Nerven" eingelesen und so Hoffnung geschöpft die dann auch eingetroffen ist.

Also da tut sich noch was, aber mann muss dran arbeiten (siehe auch bei Hansjörg)

Alles Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## schicko

Hallo GüntherS

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dein Beitrag ist sehr interiesant,da mein
Schwellkörper bei sexueller Eregung doch ein bisschen reagiert. Ich bin psychisch nicht sehr stabil. Seit ca. 6 Mon. brauch ich Antidepresiva.
Meine Frau unterstüzt mich sehr! Doch nach den meisten Liebes- Sexspiele
fall ich in ein Loch. Ich weis selbstmitleid schadet.
Die Spontanität ist verlorengegangen, jetzt heist es Planung.
Die Pumpe nehm ich meist zum Training oder wenn Skat-Spritze nicht den nötigen Erfolg aufweist.Die Hoffnung ist jetzt eine Verbesserung bis zum
18 monat.
Mfg. 
Danke  Schicko

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Schicko,



> Ich bin psychisch nicht sehr stabil. Seit ca. 6 Mon. brauch ich Antidepresiva.
> Meine Frau unterstüzt mich sehr! Doch nach den meisten Liebes- Sexspiele
> fall ich in ein Loch. Ich weis selbstmitleid schadet.


ich glaube unsere Shg würde dir wirklich gut tun. Es ist nun mal sehr schwierig, alleine mit düsteren Gedanken fertig zu werden. Es ist zwar toll, dass du offensichtlich mit deiner Frau über das Problem reden kannst, aber es tut auch zusätzlich gut, sich mit Männern auszutauschen, die das gleiche Problem haben. Die Solidarität untereinander und das Erlebnis, dass da keine "Schlappschwänze", sondern gestandene Männer zusammenkommen, hilft mir und anderen das Problem in einem anderen Licht zu sehen. "Mann" sitzt halt nicht mehr allein zu Hause und hadert mit seinem Schicksal, sondern jeder bekommt durch die Gruppe viele Anregungen für eine trotz Potenzstörung befriedigende Sexualität. Umgekehrt kann jeder erleben, dass auch seine Erfahrungen und Beiträge wichtig sind.  Also noch mal: du bist herzlich eingeladen.

----------


## ilse-doris

Sehr Interssant dein Beitrag, kannst du mir mal sagen wie diese Pumpe heisst, bzw. wie die Firma heißt?
Wie oft kann man den eine Pumpe verschrieben bekommen?
Danke für deine Antwort.
ilse

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo ilse-doris,
auf unserer Internetseite "Vakuum-Erektionshilfe (Vakuumpumpe)" findest du einige Modelle und die Firmen, die sie vertreiben. Du kannst denen das Rezept schicken und bekommst ein paar Tage später die Pumpe zugeschickt.

Diese Pumpen sind sehr stabil und halten ewig. Von daher ist die Frage, wie oft man sich eine Pumpe verschreiben lassen kann, eigentlich nicht relevant (ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht). Aus welchem Grund hast du diese Frage gestellt?

----------


## ilse-doris

[quote=GüntherS;17304]Hallo ilse-doris,
auf unserer Internetseite "Vakuum-Erektionshilfe (Vakuumpumpe)" findest du einige Modelle und die Firmen, die sie vertreiben. Du kannst denen das Rezept schicken und bekommst ein paar Tage später die Pumpe zugeschickt.

Diese Pumpen sind sehr stabil und halten ewig. Von daher ist die Frage, wie oft man sich eine Pumpe verschreiben lassen kann, eigentlich nicht relevant (ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht). Aus welchem Grund hast du diese Frage gestellt?[/quot

----------


## ilse-doris

[quote=ilse-doris;17522]


> Hallo ilse-doris,
> auf unserer Internetseite "Vakuum-Erektionshilfe (Vakuumpumpe)" findest du einige Modelle und die Firmen, die sie vertreiben. Du kannst denen das Rezept schicken und bekommst ein paar Tage später die Pumpe zugeschickt.
> 
> Diese Pumpen sind sehr stabil und halten ewig. Von daher ist die Frage, wie oft man sich eine Pumpe verschreiben lassen kann, eigentlich nicht relevant (ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß die Antwort auch nicht). Aus welchem Grund hast du diese Frage gestellt?[/quot


Danke für diese Antwort, es hat den Hintergrund dass mein Mann mit eine Pumpe hat und wir nicht ganz so gut klarkommen. Es liegt wohl an den Ringen und uns passiert dass zwei Ringe aufeinanderkommen (was normaler Weise ja nicht der Fall sein soll) dann klappt es wunderbar.
Darum meine Frage wegen der Pumpe ob man eine andere Pumpe verschrieben bekommt, und wie die Pumpe die im Artikel ausprobiert wurde heisst.
Danke für alle Hinweise

----------


## hulda_bauer

ja mann trainiert es so, alle 2tage und es klappt

----------


## william

_Hallo,_
_das würde mich auch interessieren_!

----------


## william

_Hallo GüntherS,_
_ich meinte, ob man mit der Vakuumpumpe ebenfalls eine Art "Schwellkörpertraining" durchführen kann._

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo william,
ich bin gerade dabei für einen Tag zu verreisen, deshalb fasse ich mich kurz. In der medizinischen Fachliteratur kann man unterschiedliche Aussagen zu diesem Thema finden. Es gibt Ärzte, wie z.B. Prof. Stief in München, die nichts davon halten. Andererseits gibt es (kleinere) Studien, die von enem Erfolg sprechen. Ich würde daher die Vakuumpumpe nur als zur Ergänzung zu einem anderen Vorgehen (regelmäßige niedrigdosierte Einnahme von PDE-5-Hemmern oder regelmäßige SKAT-Anwendung) benutzen.

----------


## JoScho

Hallo 
Durch meinen Urologen wurde mir eine Vakuumserektionspumpe probeweise zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Es handelt sich dabei um das  Osbon Erec Aid System. Diese Pumpe war mechanisch betrieben, und ich kam eigendlich ganz gut zurecht.
Nun habe ich mir diese Verschreiben lassen. 
 Die Kasse übernimt aber nur die kosten für die billige elektrisch betriebene Variante, mit welcher ich schon durch das davon ausgehende Geräusch nicht zurecht komme.
wer weiß Rat.
JOscho

----------


## BurgerH

> _ich meinte, ob man mit der Vakuumpumpe ebenfalls eine Art "Schwellkörpertraining" durchführen kann._


Hallo William,

nach "wissenschaftlichen" Erkenntnissen nein, weil die Vakuumpumpe nur "venöses", d.h. sauerstoffarmes Blut in die Schwellkörper fördert, im Gegensatz zu "PDE-5-Inhibitoren wie Viagra" oder SKAT (mit dem Wirkstoff Alprostadil), die "arterielles" Blut in die Schwellkörper bringen.

Es gibt aber glaubhafte Berichte von Betroffenen (wie auch in diesem Thread), die nach regelmäßigem Pumpentraining wieder eine natürliche Erektionsfähigkeit erreichten oder Zumindest die Fähigkeit der Schwellkörper verbesserten.

Also ausprobieren, Du richtest ja mit der Pumpe keinen Schaden an. Sie ist das minimalinvasivste Erektionshilfsmittel.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo William und alle anderen Forumfreunde,
zunächst wünsche ich Euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.




> ich meinte, ob man mit der Vakuumpumpe ebenfalls eine Art "Schwellkörpertraining" durchführen kann.


Das ist leider nur indirekt möglich, weil es nicht durch die von den Botenstoffen (PDE-5-Inhibitoren) ausgehende Erschlaffung der Schwellkörpermuskulatur kommt, die den höheren arteriellen Blutzufluss ermöglicht. Durch den Saugeffekt der Pumpe werden die Schwellkörpermuskel auch gedehnt, sodass die arteriellen Gefäßkavernen mehr Blut aufnehmen können. Was hierbei fehlt, ist der ausreichende arterielle Druck um den venösen Rückfluss des Blutes zu verhindern, was bei schlaffer Schwellkörpermuskulatur durch die dick aufgefüllten Kavernen automatisch geschähe. Bei der Pumpe wird das venöse Blut künstlich mit den Stauringen zurück gehalten. Insofern findet also schon ein Entgegenwirken einer Atrophie statt, die dieses System ansonsten auf Dauer irreversibel schädigen würde. 
Wenn also Botenstoffe wegen der Schädigung der Nervenbündel nicht mehr ihr Ziel, die Schwellkörpermuskulatur erreichen, ist die Vakuumpumpe eine echte Alternative zur Erhaltung der Schwellkörper, auch in Kombination mit Viagra & Co. 

Eine bebilderte Erklärung zu Schwellkörpern findest Du *hier*. 
Gruß, Heribert

----------


## GüntherS

> Hallo William,
>  nach "wissenschaftlichen" Erkenntnissen nein, weil die Vakuumpumpe nur "venöses", d.h. sauerstoffarmes Blut in die Schwellkörper fördert, ...


Hallo Hansjörg,
die Aussage, dass nur venöses Blut durch die Vakuumpumpe in die Schwellkörper kommt, geistert zwar schon lange in der Literatur umher, aber sie wird nicht von allen Medizinern geteilt. Außerdem gibt es kleinere Studien, die durchaus von einem Erfolg mit der Vakuumpumpe berichten. Hier sind z.B. 2 Artikel:

Early use of vacuum constriction device following radical prostatectomy facilitates early sexual activity and potentially earlier return of erectile function.
International Journal of Impotence Research (2006) 18, 7781

A pilot study on the early use of the vacuum erection device after radical retropubic prostatectomy.
BJU International 100 (4), 858862

Aber weil das alles noch keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse sind, würde ich heute die Vakuumpumpe auf jeden Fall als zur Ergänzung zu einer regelmäßige niedrigdosierte Einnahme von PDE-5-Hemmern oder regelmäßige SKAT-Anwendung benutzen, mich aber nicht allein auf die Pumpe verlassen.Wie du schon gesagt hast,  Mann kann mit der Pumpe nichts falsch machen, man kann nur gewinnen.

----------


## william

Ich habe heute mit meinem Urologen über die Verwendung der Pumpe gesprochen. Bei der Untersuchung hat er eine Durchblutung festgestellt. Eine zusätzliche "Trainingseinheit" mit der Pumpe hielt er für nicht zwingend notwendig.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo William,




> Bei der Untersuchung hat er eine Durchblutung festgestellt.


Eine Durchblutung ist immer vorhanden, sonst würde das gute Stück irgend wann abfallen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## ErichF

Hallo und Guten Abend liebe "Forumser" ,
habe seit 3 Tagen eine Vakuumpume zum Training der Schwellkörper.Wurde mir auf meinen Wunsch vom Urologen verschrieben und meine Krankenkasse hat die Kosten (bis auf die Zuzahlung) übernommen. Die bisherige Methode aller 2..3 Tage 25 mg Viagra zu nehmen hat bisher nichts gebracht. Und nach fast 4 Monaten wird´s auch eine finanzielle Belastung. Nach einigen zaghaften Versuchen mit der Pumpe habe ich einige Fragen: Wie lange kann ich den "kleinen Kerl" bepumpen.Er wird zwar etwas dicker aber es fängt an weh zu tun.Soll ich über das Schmerzempfinden hinaus weiterpumpen bis er irgenwann erigiert? Wie oft kann ich dieses "Training" unbedenklich machen ? Täglich oder 2x wöchentlich ? Nach welcher Anwendungsdauer müßte sich ein Erfolg einstellen ? 
Wäre schön wenn ich ein paar Tips bekäme. Im Forum habe ich schon geblättert aber so richtig habe ich keine Antwort auf obige Fragen gefunden.
Danke im Voraus
Euer ErichF

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo ErichF,



> Wie lange kann ich den "kleinen Kerl" bepumpen.Er wird zwar etwas dicker aber es fängt an weh zu tun.Soll ich über das Schmerzempfinden hinaus weiterpumpen bis er irgenwann erigiert? Wie oft kann ich dieses "Training" unbedenklich machen ? Täglich oder 2x wöchentlich ? Nach welcher Anwendungsdauer müßte sich ein Erfolg einstellen ?


Aufgepumt lassen kannst Du dein Penis bis zu etwa 30 min. dann solltest das Blut wieder zurück fließen lassen aber daß er so richtig ergiert ist sollten die Schmerzen nicht so doll sein sonst könnten die Schwellkörper Schaden nehmen bzw. aufplatzen und das wäre sehr sehr unangenehm und schmerzhaft! Aber mit der Zeit wird das schon werden, daß er satter, ergierter wird!

Beim Aufpumpen sollte schon eine sexuelle Eregung da sein z.B. mit Partnerin, Film oder Sexhefte anschauen also Du weißt schon was ich damit meine, auch gegenseitige streichel Einheiten wäre von nutzen.

Trainieren kannst Du mehr mals am Tage, es kommt natürlich auf deine körperliche Verfassung bzw. Vitalität an und das nötige Testosteron! Aber noch wichtiger ist, daß Du das Kieler Konzept auch richtig verfolgst!

Du brauchst sehr viel Gedult bis Du wieder einen richtigen GV machen kannst, kann schon insgesamt 12 Monate dauern, die hauptsache Du kannst bei deiner Übung auch mal einen Orgasmus erleben, damit wenistens einbischen Erfolgserlebnis vorhanden ist!
Wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen damit deine Frau und Du wieder glücklich seit!
Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Wilfried V.

Hallo Erich !

Du hast geschrieben u. a. 


> Nach einigen zaghaften Versuchen mit der Pumpe habe ich einige Fragen: Wie lange kann ich den "kleinen Kerl" bepumpen.Er wird zwar etwas dicker aber es fängt an weh zu tun.Soll ich über das Schmerzempfinden hinaus weiterpumpen bis er irgenwann erigiert? Wie oft kann ich dieses "Training" unbedenklich machen ?


Benutze das Teil sehr häufig mit Verzicht auf Viagra und Co. Will meinem Körper keine Chemie.  Benutzung ist wichtig, um eine Zurückbildung der Schwellkörper auszuschließen. Falsch machen ist nur ein allzu langes absperren mit dem Ring.  15 - 20 Min., habe ich schon gemacht und sind Ok. Willst Du länger? Na dann Ring ab, kleine Pause oder mit Schmusen weiter. Nach einer kleinen Pause, dass Procedere von vorn. 

*Du bestimmst wie oft, wann er stramm stehen soll und wann  nicht mehr.  lach

*Sinnvoll ist es erstmal nicht im Beisein des Partners zu machen, sondern allein ihn in der Toilette selbst aufrichten. Weiter dann mit dem Aufgerichteten und mit Gummi Verzierung dann zum Partner. Kurz danach zur Sache kommen.  Das Procedere mit dem Pumpen kann den Partner sonst negativ stimulieren.

Du selbst kannst aber brauchst nicht unbedingt mit Porno Gedanken dabei sein. Es klappt auch ohne. Ergo kannst immer und kostet kein Viagra Kauf.  lach. 

*So nun zu Deinem Anliegen wegen dem Aua beim pumpen.

*Wichtig um Erfolg zu haben, die Pumpe darf keine Luft ziehen. Kannst zu dichten auch Nivea nehmen. Am Anfang ist das doch mit dem Aua auch klar. Die Schwellkörper sind schon wegen Nichtgebrauch etwas zurück gegangen und müssen wieder motiviert werden.  Das zwickt ein wenig. 

Also ein wenig pumpen bis es ein wenig im Penis mehr zieht. Nicht weiter pumpen. Moment so belassen und wieder Ventil zum ablassen drücken. Erneut machen und vielleicht dann schon einen Tacken weiter.   

3 - 4 mal  und nächsten  oder  übernächsten Tag  für Dich alleine weiter. 

Du merkst die Schwellkörper füllen sich immer weiter ( Training  lach), bis der  "KLEINE" richtig groß und hart ist.  Dann auch kein Aua mehr. 

Erst jetzt um diesen Zustand zu erhalten, im stillen Kämmerlein den Gummiring von der Pumpe auf den Großen abstreifen.  Nun  kannst Du  ohne Pumpe mit einem sehr Steifen  ca. 15  Min. arbeiten.  Für Dich  allein oder zu Zweit.  Funktioniert dann auch mit dem Orgasmus.

Wenn Du Lust hast für einen Zweiten nach kurzer Pause, auch kein Problem. Wichtig wie vor schon beschrieben:

*In der Pause immer den Ring an den 2 Ösen wieder herunter vom Penis, wegen erforderlichen normalen Durchblutung.  Keine Probleme im Nachhinein beim urinieren.

*Ich weiß wovon ich schreibe.  Viel Erfolg.


Gruß Wilfried

----------

